
Ask HN: Customizable Desktop Messenger? - dharness
Are there any highly customizable desktop messengers either cross-platform (maybe even a web app) or for mac?<p>Right now I use Signal which is great but it&#x27;s missing a lot of features I&#x27;d like, many of which are so specific to me it wouldn&#x27;t even make sense to contribute them via PR. I want to be able to transform the messages directly, add new buttons, toolbars, etc.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a kind of chrome-extensions-for-messenger type thing, ideally not tied up with some kind of social media, or ad-network, or gaming, or with a bunch of business features (like Slack etc.). Just a vanilla, extensible, desktop messenger.<p>If worse comes to worst I could whip one up for me and my comrades but maybe y&#x27;all have a link that could save me some time.
======
mtmail
Mattermost might be too similar to Slack. But it's open source and so are oft
of the extensions, e.g. you can self-host and write your own bots. There's a
"bridge" to talk to IRC, XMPP, Slack
[https://about.mattermost.com/](https://about.mattermost.com/)
[https://github.com/mattermost/mattermost-
server](https://github.com/mattermost/mattermost-server)
[https://about.mattermost.com/community-
applications/](https://about.mattermost.com/community-applications/)

